

As someone who has never coded before, how do I get started? - Dracosphinx

Specifically, I would love to learn how to code with C++, Python, and Ruby. Though I have no experience, I would definitely like a nudge in the right direction.
======
1rae
<http://abstrusegoose.com/249>

Seriously tho, If you want to get started doing some fun things, you could try
processing (<http://processing.org/learning/>) Its really easy to get started,
and I would say its similar to java, it might be easy to get started because
you can visually see what you are doing and there are lots of examples, it
also works with ardrino boards so you can easily start playing with hardware.

If you want to learn Ruby, there are lots of web resources around, this ruby
on rails web development resource was recommended to me by a friend, but I
have not yet had the chance to try it yet
(<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>).

If you want to learn Java I would just search on amazon for a beginner java
book, I learned it in university so this is the only way I know. I would not
really recommend c++ for a beginner / hobby enthusiast.

If you are more serious about learning programming for a profession, you could
start with some edX or other online university coarse
(<https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.00x/2012_Fall/about>)

~~~
intellegacy
EdX's 6.00x or CS50x are probably the best bets.

------
padseeker
I think the best approach for you is to determine what is your milestone? Do
you want to build a web app (PHP or Ruby on Rails) or a mobile app(IOS or
Android)? Are you doing research and would you like to slice and dice your
data(Python or R)? Do you want to set a foundation for yourself programminng
fundamentals (C/C++)?

There are tons of resources for Ruby on Rails and PHP. There is always Learn
to Program the Hard Way with Python. I cut my teeth on C++ when taking
prerequisites for Comp Sci Grad school before they had transitioned all entry
level courses to Java. C++ resources are available on the web but they are not
as strong as some of the web app tutorials out there. You might be better off
with a book from the library.

I think you need to figure out where you want to be in the short term and work
backwards. You can always change it once you are further along. It's actually
a nice place to be. Plenty of people have learned to program to build their
own web app, and there goal was to get a business going and build something,
with either Python/Django or Ruby/Rails. I know some researchers that had to
learn Python or R for working with their data.

Tell me where you want to be in 1 month from now and I will do my best to get
the best resource for you. As previously mentioned I learned C++ with some
very qualified guidance from professors. I learned PHP and Ruby on Rails
primarily on my own. I have yet to tackle Python. Will do what I can to help.

~~~
Dracosphinx
I would like to have set the foundation of programming fundamentals via C/C++
one month from now. Any help is very appreciated!

~~~
padseeker
It's going to take longer than 1 month. You'll have some basics down, like
variable scope, declaring var types, functions, etc. You might start to touch
on objects.

However what are you learning C++ for? A job? A personal project? A
contributor to open source software? I probably should have specified that.
For a serious C++ job it'll take more than 4 months full time to be competent
enough to talk your way through an interview.

~~~
Dracosphinx
Gosh... I guess I really want to create my own programs rather than rely on
whatever new project google or microsoft cooks up. I suppose you could say
it's a personal project. Also, I would like to set up a basic knowledge of
coding so I can begin to use scripts within my games. Currently I'm getting by
in Blender without using Python, but my AI is severely limited.

------
sarneill1
I think the best thing is to have something you really want to build, and then
work from there trying to figure out how to do it, and all the different
elements that are in play. That way it's a lot less nebulous than just
'learning how to code'. You won't be able to do everything, obviously, but
you'll be able to contextualize what you can and can't do, and how those
things fit into a 'fully baked' mvp...just my 2 cents. good luck, drop the
hammer.

------
runjake
This question (or some variation) gets asked weekly. You'll find lots of good
info browsing past Ask HN entries.

That said, I always recommend Zed Shaw's "Learn Python The Hard Way":
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

